# More tropical spiders



## orionmystery (Feb 19, 2014)

Momma huntsman spider with her precious spiderlings 



Huntsman Spider wtih spiderlings IMG_6797 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Huntsman Spider with egg sac



Huntsman Spider with egg sac IMG_6606 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Huntsman Spider with winged termite prey



Huntsman Spider with winged termite prey IMG_5572 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Pale version of Heteropoda davidbowie. 



Heteropoda davidbowie IMG_7128 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Huntsman Spider IMG_9866 merged copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Wandering Spider (Ctenidae)



Wandering Spider IMG_5496 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Heteropoda boiei



Heteropoda boiei IMG_2038 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


More tropical spiders: Tropical spiders | Up Close with Nature


----------



## mishele (Feb 19, 2014)

Oh god no!! Please step on #4!!! hehe
Amazing as always!!


----------



## falcontertomt (Feb 19, 2014)

I really like #1 

Great shots!


----------



## Nevermore1 (Feb 19, 2014)

I know the thread title says spiders but I love your photos.  These are all great pics even though I will now have nightmares for at least the next month!  I am terrified of them!


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 19, 2014)

DS Skin crawls but seriously phenomenal insect photography. Now where did I put my flame thrower.


----------



## wyogirl (Feb 19, 2014)

Amazing shots.  I especially love the first one.... however, I am VERY glad I don't live in Malaysia!  I would never want to be that close to spiders like that!


----------

